# 1930’s Peerless serial# B 13659



## KevinBrick (Jul 1, 2018)

looking for some information on this bike? 
Serial # B 13659 not mine..

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283031812212


----------



## KevinBrick (Jul 5, 2018)

Any comments or information on this bike would be much appreciated.. What are your thoughts or observations **:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Vintage Peerless Men's Bicycle-1930's*


*Seller information*
jmbart (615 )
100% Positive feedback
Condition: Used “Fair”
Time left:






















Time left:4d 00h 
Time Left 4d 00h
Monday, 6:00PM
Starting bid:
US $875.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $875.00 or more
100% positive feedback
Shipping: $99.28 Standard Shipping 
Item location: East Lansing, Michigan, United States
Ships to: United States


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2018)

They should remove the long springs on the saddle chassis and call it a schwinn pogo


----------

